# quick snail question.



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well a friend of mine offered me some of his baby golden mysteries to feed to my DP because he says he would have just poisened em anyway. What can i use to house these. They are just born babies so i was just thinking a large jar. What's your opion?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

A large jar with a bunch of anacharis in there, both to use up the ammonia and to provide some oxygen, should hold them until your puffers get hungry. If you can put it where it will get some natural light from a window that will help. 

Make sure you feed them, as starving snails won't do your fish any good. Any bottom feeder food (sinking tablets) will work fine, or flakes that have sunk down to the bottom. But feed lightly, of course, since you won't have any filtration.

And if you have space, keep one or two of them for pets! Apple snails are interesting creatures in their own right. And tell you friend that the best way to avoid having unwanted apple snail babies is to remove the egg clutches (they are laid above the water line so easy to find) before they hatch.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

poor snails


----------

